
Wavy Greenland rock features 'are oldest fossils' - rusanu
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-37235447
======
rusanu
Original paper: Rapid emergence of life shown by discovery of 3,700-million-
year-old microbial structures [0]

[0]
[http://www.nature.com/articles/doi:10.1038/nature19355](http://www.nature.com/articles/doi:10.1038/nature19355)

